# [SOLVED] my computer clicks then shuts down



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

My computer runs normally most of the time but it then makes a clicking noise (which happens when it shuts down normally) and then shuts down on its own when i am in the middle of doing something. can any one help?


thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

sounds like the power supply tripping its overload protection


but you would have to remove the side cover off the PC / then run a stress testing program like OCCT (free) and listen closely for the exact location of the clicking noise 

OCCT should make the system do its shutdown; given your current situation


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

ok i downloaded occt but couldnt do the power supply test something to do with not being supported by card etc but i did find the origin of the clicking.....its the hard drive and it does it everytie it shuts down which would suggest to me that its preparing for shutdown so it knows it is happening so something is telling to shutdown whether its an emergancy thing to stop the head dropping i dont know but anyway still the problem persists anymore thoughts?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

go to your hard drive manufactures website and download their bootable DOS diagnostic testing utility (free) and scan your drive with that; might be a dying drive


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

ok got seagate dos diag tool (its a maxtor drive) but seagate tool doesnt want to repair as i ran the tests and found the drive had damaged sectors so i might just get a new hdd and replace see if there is any joy in that.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

further to the post about the psu i have swapped it to my computer and visa versa and i have tested the psu from the computer that had the problem and it has not failed as yet but we will see how it does in time


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

If the Hdd failed the tests I'd certainly suggest backing up any important data and replace the Hdd.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: my computer clicks then shuts down*

yeah thats the plan anyway


----------

